# About.com- Genetics and Post-Infectious IBS



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

You may have read the story back in the year 2000 about a town in Ontario in which over two thousand residents became ill due to tainted water. Apparently a longitudinal study found that more than a third of those infected developed post-infectious IBS (IBS-PI). More recently, a study has been published that looked to see if genetics had anything to do with why some residents developed ongoing problems with IBS and others did not.

According to the study abstract, the study groups consisted of 228 individuals who had become ill from the tainted water and developed IBS-PI two to three years after the initial illness and 581 individuals who were sickened by the tainted water but did not suffer from ongoing IBS. Using science beyond the scope of this blog, or this blog writer's expertise (to be quite honest), the researchers looked to see if there were any genetic markers that would differentiate between the two groups. Interestingly enough, the researchers were able to identify differences in the genetic makeup of several particular types of cells.

To me, this is fascinating stuff, even if most of it is over my head. Who knows where the ability to identify genetic risk factors can lead? Perhaps, those who are found to be genetically at risk for IBS will be treated differently when they get sick from exposure to some sort of bad bacteria, whether it be food poisoning or tainted water. Funky genetics or not, remember there are steps you can take to prevent ongoing problems if you suffer from an acute GI infection:


How to Recover from a GI Infection

Related Reading:


What Is Post-infectious IBS?

[sub]Source:[/sub]

[sub]Villani, A., et.al. "Genetic Risk Factors for Post-Infectious Irritable Bowel Syndrome Following a Waterborne Outbreak of Gastroenteritis" _Gastroenterology_ Published online December 31 2009.[/sub]


| Twitter | Newsletter Signup | Forum |

Genetics and Post-Infectious IBS originally appeared on About.com Irritable Bowel Syndrome on Monday, February 8th, 2010 at 16:33:44.

Permalink | Comment | Email this

View the full article


----------

